
Gitspective - Facebook style timeline for your GitHub feed - netherland
http://thechangelog.com/post/22714892171/gitspective-facebook-style-timeline-for-your-github-feed
======
empire29
Fun project, but am I the only one that finds the zig-zag flow of the "Fb-
timeline" difficult to follow -- or atleast more difficult than a linear feed?

What are the advantages of this style of timeline - other than less scrolling?

~~~
zmoazeni
I do think there may be some honest criticisms for it. But regarding
gitspective, my design is bad. Very bad. So bad, I considered making
everything shades of hot pink so it might motivate a designer (who would
normally pass) to help me out.

I would expect with a better design the back-and-forth would flow would look a
lot easier on the eyes.

~~~
trustfundbaby
Why are you married to the back-and-forth thing anyway?

Is it just because facebook does it, or do you have some other strong reason
for using it.

~~~
zmoazeni
I wouldn't say I'm married to it. I actually like the Facebook timeline, and
it _is_ what inspired this project. I wondered what my github feed would look
like in a timeline/filterable form. So I built it.

The main goal is to be able to take anyone's public github profile and assess
what they have done in the open source world. For example, a job candidate who
gives sends along their profile. Right now their public github profile page
doesn't do a great job distilling that information.

------
zmoazeni
Original Dev here. This is still rough around the edges. There are views that
aren't implemented for certain events and masonry behaving oddly sometimes
when filtering.

I hope you all like it thought!

------
lucisferre
It's cool but really the one thing I want to be able to see and illustrate is
code contributions to OSS projects. Pull request history and when they got
pulled (if it could filter only those that got pulled that would be great).

I'd like to look back over a year and seeing how much OSS work I got done.

~~~
zmoazeni
Totally agree. The PullRequest events have stale data regarding the status of
the pull request. I think it's capturing the status at the time the event
occurs.

I was considering firing off requests to find out the latest status of
PullRequests and indicating that in the design. e.g. When pull requests were
merged in and closed.

------
beberlei
Very cool.

But this would be even cooler if it would be a timeline of all the projects,
organizations I am part of. Sort of the Github Dashboard as a timeline, but
with additional logic to group certain events (commits for example) per
project to reduce the clutter and with all the organizations in one dashboard
(currently you have to use the dropdown to switch between them).

